# Happy to be deeper in DEBT...



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What a beast... handling, dryness, performance... it isn't an 80 mph boat but gets the job done at the old speed limit.. 

This is a cat boat, with the 225 Yamaha SHO on the rear end.

From surf to spit.. it'll take it all no problem.

Now I need one of dem 6 blade props to test out.

My 2 inspectors (shown in the picture) gave it an A rating.


*"I'd like to thank the B-list, Road Kill Cookers, Sump'n Bump'n Guide Service, yada, yada"*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

You shulda just paid cash for it..........................J


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> You shulda just paid cash for it..........................J


when excellent credit gets you interest rates in low 3's? no thanks..


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

sexy looking motor on the back.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> sexy looking motor on the back.


nothing but the best for my kids


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Beautiful rig.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That is real nice J !


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats too much boat for a VP suit and tie man! Very nice.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Great looking rig and great boat - can't tell you how strongly I considered the Desperado on my initial search. 

And you're gonna love that SHO!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Sweet ride!


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> when excellent credit gets you interest rates in low 3's? no thanks..


Awesome boat!

Where did you find a rate that low? What are the terms?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> when excellent credit gets you interest rates in low 3's? no thanks..


Cash has an interest rate of 0%, can't beat that. Congrats on the boat and keeping the economy going for us who pay cash. Looks like your kids are excited about it too!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CobraO said:


> Awesome boat!
> 
> Where did you find a rate that low? What are the terms?


sent you a PM


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats on a nice looking boat. Are the spinners on order for the Coastline


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Great looking boat! I know you've got more pics, let's see 'em! Some pics from the front, back and inside layout maybe?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Congrats on a nice looking boat. Are the spinners on order for the Coastline


nope, just plain jane cheap rims...

thanks all


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Great looking boat! I know you've got more pics, let's see 'em! Some pics from the front, back and inside layout maybe?


no more pics... I did take some cruddy cell pics that aint worth posting..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ - PM sent.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet lookin rig man!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Cash has an interest rate of 0%, can't beat that. Congrats on the boat and keeping the economy going for us who pay cash. Looks like your kids are excited about it too!


Good looking rig J. If your cash can earn 10% why not use theirs for 3%. Real cheap money. I agree with J. No brainer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> Good looking rig J. If your cash can earn 10% why not use theirs for 3%. Real cheap money. I agree with J. No brainer.


3.4% to be exact..  yep, almost free money.. and as Donald Trump said one time.. he uses "OPM" (other peoples money)


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

how sweet of your wife to buy you a new boat doodie


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

A good friend of mine has had one for the past year and loves it. That thing will flat turn!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice I hope it brings you many fun family memories


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

To quote you below....you should have saved money on that cheap arse new boat you got and purchased a cheap arse Kenner with a black anchor hanging off the back.

Just ribb'n you J. Nice boat but I still would have bought a Kenner. :biggrin: LMMFAO back to ya!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=304875 
.....Awesome.. he asks for pros and cons of a blackjack and frontier and you pitch the sale of your cheap arse kenner to him and how he can save 10k... LMMFAO

swifty


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

WOW!!!!Bragging about paying interest on a LOSS:help:


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Never thought I'd see the day J wasn't bumming rides. 

Very nice!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

swifty said:


> To quote you below....you should have saved money on that cheap arse new boat you got and purchased a cheap arse Kenner with a black anchor hanging off the back.
> 
> Just ribb'n you J. Nice boat but I still would have bought a Kenner. :biggrin: LMMFAO back to ya!
> 
> ...


haha.. don't ever consider my posts serious... it's all fun and comradary with some light ribbing involved...


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

why ya'll doggin this man's financial decisions....you run his bank accounts?

Let it be

J nice ride man


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shooks said:


> WOW!!!!Bragging about paying interest on a LOSS:help:


if I were to die tomorrow, it will be someone elses loss


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations J, 

Nice boat.

--

Just so i am clear, now we are condemning people for using bank financing? Why exactly? 3% is a **** good rate. When i took out a loan for our boat, the lowest they offered was 6% and i thought that was fair....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yams.. that aint nothing.. wait until the b-list finds this post.. LOL


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*nice boat*



InfamousJ said:


> haha.. don't ever consider my posts serious... it's all fun and comradary with some light ribbing involved...


Nice boat glad were cool .You be safe and tight lines .Not selling my kenner. lol


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice boat J, I am going to dig my hole a little deeper myself this weekend when I take over payments on my aunt's boat. Its a 23' Hurricane FunDeck. Her husband passed away and she has been struggling with the note and has no use for it so I can't pass it up. Will post pics after I pick it up.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

My BIL has one and loves...of course I have yet to receive an invite for a day on the water.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*It looks like you've been dealing with Bernie's.*

I hope Dennis treated you, as well ,as he treated me. BTW, tell us more about the six bladed prop, or are you referring to the TRP lower unit? Look forward to hearing more about the performance of your new rig.:cheers:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Yams said:


> Congratulations J,
> 
> Nice boat.
> 
> ...


No $hit right. I'm sure everyone on here has never borrowed from a bank.  Myself, I have a mortgage loan, 2 auto loans, and student loans. Bash away.

At least the boat is paid for.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> 3.4% to be exact..  yep, almost free money.. and as Donald Trump said one time.. he uses "OPM" (other peoples money)


Now you're comparing yourself and a toy bay boat to "The Donald"? bwaahhhaaahhhaaahhhaaahhhaaahhhaaahhhaaa


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

B-list with 26 post thanks. I do like your choice you made on your boat.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice sled J. Never heard of a Desperado before.


InfamousJ said:


> wait until the b-list finds this post.. LOL


post #2 J. You sleeping on the job or what.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

J

Nice boat, I know you've been waiting a while to show that baysled off. Now if you'd just learn how to fish, you'd be doin just fine...

"twitch twitch JERK IT HARD"


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

On second thought, when are we all going for sushi again so Snappy can find his lost asian princess?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice boat! I had one follow me through the back of Fish Pond into Lighthouse Cove about a month ago. They will run skinny for sure!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Super Suhweet Ride! I think you DUN great! But a test ride would be the deciding factor! :wink: :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> I hope Dennis treated you, as well ,as he treated me. BTW, tell us more about the six bladed prop, or are you referring to the TRP lower unit? Look forward to hearing more about the performance of your new rig.:cheers:


Dennis is very nice to work with... he has an honest answer for everything it seems from draft to speed to boat designs and capabilities.. no bullchitting on numbers or promises.

Railbird has some special prop he got a patent on and I remember someone posting about it having 6 blades.. I dunno.. just talkin' out my arse like usual. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet ride... Congrats!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Great looking boat! I know you've got more pics, let's see 'em! Some pics from the front, back and inside layout maybe?


this will show you everything about the boat..

http://www.desperadoboats.com/desperadoboatbrochure22.pdf


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Dennis is very nice to work with... he has an honest answer for everything it seems from draft to speed to boat designs and capabilities.. no bullchitting on numbers or promises.


I couldnt agree more, I bought a engine off him this summer, very straight shooter. He will answer your questions honestly even if he knows it might cost him a sale. Very easy to deal with, and the rest of the people at the shop as well.

Thats one of the reasons Im scared to even mention thinking about buying one of his hulls, he will talk it all the way to my bank and back to the driveway!

And quit stalking me J!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Nice rig J! I wonder who wrote the insurance on that thing for ya 

Let's go fishing!

Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Ins
281-452-7800


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hiya Brice. I hope I don't need to use that insurance. I've used enough of it with vehicles lately. 

Thanks, J


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

MrG said:


> Good looking rig J. If your cash can earn 10% why not use theirs for 3%. Real cheap money. I agree with J. No brainer.


I understand the point. However lets see:

1) If you can get 10% with your money, but can't get it out w/o a pentalty, that doesn't work.

2) If you lose your job and can't get another, having a note is a problem whereas paying cash means it is yours!!!

3) I can pay cash and still get 10 to 13+ % on my remainer money.

To each his own, but I choose to pay cash and make money with my other cash.

Just to set things straight, I never was "bashing" the guy for going in debt. Again, to each his own. It is a nice boat and the pic looks like his daughters are going to really enjoy it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Only on 2cool, where nobody ever has any debt, nobody has ever wrapped a house, nobody has ever driven while intoxicated, nobody has ever trespassed yada, yada, yada

what have I forgotten?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

J....nice, really nice !

And don't forget.....I'm your new best friend


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Only on 2cool, where nobody ever has any debt, nobody has ever wrapped a house, nobody has ever driven while intoxicated, nobody has ever trespassed yada, yada, yada
> 
> what have I forgotten?


We never smoked weed back in the 70's when we were teenagers :rotfl:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*WAY TO GO-YOU AND THEM LITTLE LADIES WILL SURELY HAVE FUN....*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bring her to Sargent J...I've got a problem reef that keeps growing...need a channel cut through it! :biggrin:

Very nice rig!


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Nice Rig!!!! :brew:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bout time!! Nice rig J. Now we'll have to see if she'll run as skinny as the Shoalwater.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I wanna be in debt too. Looks great J. Have to hit up the San Jac next summer if the fishing slows up.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Very cool ride IJ. I talked to one of the early test riders of the D boat when we stopped in Hillje for a jerky fix at Prasek's more than two years ago. My brother knew the guy and he raved about the ride in some nasty stuff and said it ran plenty shallow too. Spend time with those young ones - they grow up way too fast. Congrats on your new rig.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hey thanks guys.. I haven't been this impressed in a boats layout and ride in a long time... I'm looking forward to many years of use out of it... I haven't filled it up with a few grown men yet either... Dennis told me it doesn't need trim tabs but we will see.. trim tabs and a trolling motor is about the only thing I did not get on it starting off.. LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> hey thanks guys.. I haven't been this impressed in a boats layout and ride in a long time... I'm looking forward to many years of use out of it... I haven't filled it up with a few grown men yet either... Dennis told me it doesn't need trim tabs but we will see.. trim tabs and a trolling motor is about the only thing I did not get on it starting off.. LOL


Follow me to see how shallow it will really run.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Follow me to see how shallow it will really run.


you'd be going to slow 

floating you will float shallower than this boat.. running I don't think you could go as shallow... I ran one of those flat bottom shoalwaters growing up.. I know what it can do.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> you'd be going to slow
> 
> floating you will float shallower than this boat.. running I don't think you could go as shallow... I ran one of those flat bottom shoalwaters growing up.. I know what it can do.


I know what it will do too..  it's not a tunnel, but a TRUE flats. I can hit 43 with this 90 hp carbed Tohatsu and make your knuckles turn white.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> I know what it will do too..  it's not a tunnel, but a TRUE flats.


semi tunnel.. all the way through... slide for a mile in a turn...  we had a 90 horse johnson on it and a honda air motor over it with lights and steering up on the front deck for floundering... would float/drag in a few inches and get us on them flatties...

if I didn't know any better... I almost choked when I saw this post:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=264857

It looks just like it and was maroon too.. actually ours was an 18' shoalwater


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

J!!!! My boat is not a tunnel or part of a tunnel.....it IS a true flat botton 18' Shoalwater flats. It'll run in dew covered grass.


----------



## Southernaggie83 (Oct 19, 2010)

thats an awesome looking boat, where are they made?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> J!!!! My boat is not a tunnel or part of a tunnel.....it IS a true flat botton 18' Shoalwater flats. It'll run in dew covered grass.


OH, ok.. I see it now. The one we had looked that exact shape/size but with a key slot transom also...



Southernaggie83 said:


> thats an awesome looking boat, where are they made?


the actual making of the boat takes place in POC but is sold, configured, and finished up at Bernie's in Victoria... one of a kind design, has a protected design patent pending I think

Here is a design page on the boat....

http://desperadoboats.com/design.htm

It will show you the deepness of the cat tunnel on it, tons of water flowing way up high when running, smoothed out solid with unique "bumps" along the tunnel... and also, notice all the chines to spray water down and out, creating a really dry ride along with the natural smooth ride of a cat boat.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

What are the bumps in the tunnel for?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> What are the bumps in the tunnel for?


Don't get me to lying.. LOL  I can't remember exactly.. I think it had to do with cleaning up the tunnel water of turbulence, air bubbles, so the water at the motor was solid and clean all the way up the height of the tunnel.. I think they spent alot of time on the prototype getting them right


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang that is a huge tunnel, what's the draft at rest?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Dang that is a huge tunnel, what's the draft at rest?


4"  LOL...

real world numbers... I was told it's about 10-12" depending on load... I haven't taken a stick to it myself... it'll run in half of that but don't stop


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

that's a cool boat. I think you'll really like the cat design. It took me a little while to get used to driving it, but I don't think I'll ever go back to a V hull.

I'm not sure why they put the "bumps" between the hulls.

Mine has one long "bump" between the hulls. It runs all the way to the back. I'll ask the builder about the purpose and get back to ya with an answer...

(this one is not mine... but mine is nearly identical)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sweet.. that is more of a racing cat style in my opinion... what brand of boat is that? doesn't look like an scb to me...


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a Lanier Custom Boat (FastCat)


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Southernaggie83 said:


> thats an awesome looking boat, where are they made?


Here is the website.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. wrong.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

J, are you going to go fishing?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> J, are you going to go fishing?


not yet, I need to buy some rod and reels, and some hooks and weights and lures, waders, tackle box, matching columbia gear, and a few other items...

which rod is the best on the market right now?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> which rod is the best on the market right now?


UglyStick, hands down.

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> UglyStick, hands down.
> 
> Brandon


I always liked those rods.. had the cool clear tip on them for super sensitivity... plus, when I broke them in the car door, garage door, or over my knee.. I could take them back for free replacement at Walmart.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sorry... I'll take a Castaway any day! That's all I use, but I wouldn't hesitate to get American Rodsmiths.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Zebco combo


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I always liked those rods.. had the cool clear tip on them for super sensitivity... plus, when I broke them in the car door, garage door, or over my knee.. I could take them back for free replacement at Walmart.


Seriously, they really are the best all around rod. They are good for all techniques you would use for trout. Live shrimp under a popping cork, live mullet with an egg weight, or freelining live croaker.

B


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I agree... and just so nobody calls me a potlicker when fishing shrimp, finger mullet, or croaker... I get out of the boat and wade with them like a true sport fisherman.. it takes just as much skill wading around and perfectly presenting a finger mullet in front of a fish as it does a corky...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I agree... and just so nobody calls me a potlicker when fishing shrimp, finger mullet, or croaker... I get out of the boat and wade with them like a true sport fisherman.. it takes just as much skill wading around and perfectly presenting a finger mullet in front of a fish as it does a corky...


Funny! You should wrap that pretty new boat with some Ugly Stick logos.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team UglyStik

great idea


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ, don't let these guys tell you that you need anything different. If that is what you like, stick with it. I mean really, who needs a freakin' $300 rod to catch a 16" trout. Sounds like they are compensating for something. Bet those same guys got all Columbia, one of those fancy stringers, fancy Shimano reel, and even expensive sunglasses. 

Let's not forget, this is trout fishing. They will eat cut bait tossed out on a surf rod.

Brandon


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## HCWATSON (Apr 6, 2010)

*Nice Ride*

I have the 16 cat and I love it. I know you'll be happy with the boat. Tell Dennis HI for me.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I hadn't heard of that brand but its a good looking boat that will do well with the kiddos. Nice high gunnels, looks like a smooth ride. Congrats


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

*Interest rate in the low 3's?!*

Congrats, she's a beauty. Now can you tell me where I can get a boat loan with interest rates in the low 3's?! I've got excellent credit as well. Thanks.


----------

